# Internet near Acapulco



## RavFX (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,

A plan to move near Acapulco in a near future (I would say, I will be located at about 10km north of Acapulco give or take some). And I'm currently hunting my future Internet connection.

I made some research and found about Megacable, Cablemàs and TelMex. I don't really know about them except that TelMex is expensive and slow DSL (According to my reading).

What I need is a stable connection with the lowest latency(ping) again these ip : 
- *176.31.223.185* (My servers farm located in Roubaix 4 (I need the lowest latency because voip work better)
- *87.237.38.200* (EVE-Online Tranquility server, the only game I play)

These two IP are mission critical, I mean that if I get an outrage during a EVE session, it can cost me up to 110$ USD worth of EVE-Online money. It's why I need a stable connection.

It would be cool if some could tell me which ISP I should take including those not in the list and if you have time, write the average ping for theses two IP plus the name of your ISP if your in Acapulco or near).

PS : The speed is not important at all, I just want at least a 3mb connection.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RavFX said:


> Hi,
> 
> A plan to move near Acapulco in a near future (I would say, I will be located at about 10km north of Acapulco give or take some). And I'm currently hunting my future Internet connection.
> 
> ...


This is from Guadalajara, not Acapulco.

Megacable connection. 

--- 176.31.223.185 ping statistics ---
22 packets transmitted, 22 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 143.208/146.644/168.364/4.930 ms


--- 87.237.38.200 ping statistics ---
27 packets transmitted, 25 packets received, 7.4% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 134.520/137.218/152.977/3.737 ms

Current download speed is around 19 Mbps, Upload a little under 1.0 Mbps


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The further you are from a city the less chance of getting anything but Telmex. Smaller communities also don't offer the higher speeds. I live about two miles from Telmex service and have to use TelCel (cel). You are also on the coast and weather will effect service


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

RavFX said:


> Hi,
> 
> A plan to move near Acapulco in a near future (I would say, I will be located at about 10km north of Acapulco give or take some). And I'm currently hunting my future Internet connection.
> 
> ...


I live about 10km outside of Acapulco and have had Telmex Infinitum for years but have recently been having speed problems which they refuse to help with. Consequently I am changing to Cablemas next week. As far as I know, Megacable does not cover Acapulco. I tried to connect to the two IP's using Telmex and could not do so. Maybe I'm not doing something correctly. If I can be of further assistance, let me know.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

diablita said:


> I live about 10km outside of Acapulco and have had Telmex Infinitum for years but have recently been having speed problems which they refuse to help with. Consequently I am changing to Cablemas next week. As far as I know, Megacable does not cover Acapulco. I tried to connect to the two IP's using Telmex and could not do so. Maybe I'm not doing something correctly. If I can be of further assistance, let me know.


How did you try to connect to them? With a browser? They may not be running anything that understands HTTP, the protocol used by web browsers. I was able to ping both addresses without any problem. Ping uses a simpler protocol (ICMP) and just tests transmission time and packet loss.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Ping statistics for 176.31.223.185:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 192ms, Maximum = 196ms, Average = 193ms

Ping statistics for 87.237.38.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 188ms, Maximum = 189ms, Average = 188ms

There you go, the statistics for Telmex Infinitum in Acapulco. I'm a little slow learning sometimes.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Had to do a little research on how to do it but I think that's what was requested.


----------

